

Techcrunch interviews Zuckerberg - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/07/interview-with-facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-products-funding-competition/

======
alexandros
His discussion of the handling of personal data was atrocious. 'We'll give the
data to others if they give us a boatload of money and let us use theirs. If
not, well, the user agreement prohibits it' and also 'we won't compete with
app developers unless we do'. He really makes google look principled...

~~~
jayair
It is a little strange, when somebody who holds so much personal information
about people says something like that. It is one thing to do what he is doing
with MSN; but to come out and say it. I would have preferred if he had just
lied.

~~~
rw
_I would have preferred if he had just lied._

Would it have changed your opinion, then, if he did lie?

------
dcurtis
There's nothing exciting here at all. Except for the bit about music, it's all
the same stuff Zuckerberg has been saying for months.

~~~
bemmu
Except I didn't notice the "sharing information more effectively" soundbite
there.

